# Hiatal Hernia



## Gemini18 (May 22, 2009)

ICD9 for "hiatal hernia, morgagni type"


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 22, 2009)

I believe it's 756.6...see what you think.

Hmmm...now I'm second guessing myself.  Maybe 553.3.  I think the driving factor is whether it's congenital or not........


----------



## magnolia1 (May 22, 2009)

I think 756.6 is correct.
Under that code in ICD-9 book, there is reference to foramen of Morgagni under the "congenital" header.


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2009)

I agree with Rebecca, the definition is:
Anterior hernias of the foramina of Morgagni are very rare, result from failure of fusion of the septum transversum with the body wall, and usually present later in life.  
We cannot assume this is congenital unless documented therefore I would go with 553.3. Hope this helps!


----------

